# READ ME BEFORE POSTING THREADS



## Alex (Dec 3, 2002)

*This forum is for submitting answers and tutorials for common quesions, not for asking questions -ksv* 

It took a bit of time to clean up our archive, adding [HOWTO] or [FAQ] depending on what it was... so we want you to do the same...

*-> BEFORE YOU POST <-* 

Decide if its an FAQ or a How To, and then before your title, add either:

[HOWTO] - 

or 

[FAQ] - 

---------------


----------

